# UFC 200: Main Card Discussion



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

*
Main Card*

Brock Lesnar vs. Mark Hunt 
Daniel Cormier vs. Anderson Silva 
José Aldo vs. Frankie Edgar 
Cain Velasquez vs. Travis Browne ​


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Time for the main event, Cain vs Browne... wait, that's the first fight of the main card? OK with me if they want to keep it going up from there since this is a hell of a fight.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a feeling that Browne wins this... but considering my picks so far... yeah.... My feelings are not something i should trust.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Excited for all these fights. This will be interesting. Curious to see how Cain shows up here. Guy is always injured, always has like a year between fights. It's nuts and you just never know what guy shows up.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

And that ladies, is what a strong, in shape, ready to go Cain looks like.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

He looked good... and threw a wheel kick. Browne has been looking worse and worse since he joined up with Edmund. Had a feeling Browne would win... but my CPL pick tells me i was smarter a few hours ago.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I saw the punching and wrestling coming from Cain's gameplan, but not the trying to kick Browne's head off part.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Glad to see Cain back and kicking ass. Travis and Ronda can cry together now it'll be cute.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Looking forward to this fight. Should be a fun one, and the winner gets the honor of getting KO'd by Conor (again, in Jose's case).


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Rygu said:


> Glad to see Cain back and kicking ass. Travis and Ronda can cry together now it'll be cute.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This fight is so good. Wanted this rematch ever since the first fight.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

At the risk of being what we were just bitching about... ill give round 1 to Aldo based on the last 30 seconds, not much went on in the first 4:30.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Damn, what a tense fight...so great to get to see this!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Good fight so far. Jose's TDD is really making it difficult for Edgar.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Anyone else think BJ Penn is jerking off to this somewhere?


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Good luck, Conor. Not saying it's impossible, but Aldo looks pretty solid.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Well Aldo got his belt back.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Frankie's style just doesn't work against fighters like aldo, aldos always a threat to hit a significant strike, frankies are soft accumulative punches that don't end fights.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Shoegazer said:


> Good luck, Conor. Not saying it's impossible, but Aldo looks pretty solid.


Jose already beat Frankie. Jose was dominant because he fights a ton of wrestler boxers, like Frankie. The reason Conor smoked him is because Conor is longer than Aldo, bigger than Aldo, and has a stupid amount of power in his left hand. Aldo can back away while a tiny guy like Frankie, with his 2 inch of reach, throws combos at air in front of him then counter. That's what he always does to guys. He can't do that to someone long like Conor, when Conor reaches to hit him, he'll hit him, and as we've seen, Aldo drops.

Good performance by Aldo, and a fun fight in general.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

and i don't want anyone bitching about those score cards... they were correct.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Aldo clearly suffering from his KO hangover, but still very solid for Frankie Edgar. One interim belt, at least. 

I still don't believe Conor will ever drop to FW again.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

M.C said:


> Jose already beat Frankie. Jose was dominant because he fights a ton of wrestler boxers, like Frankie. The reason Conor smoked him is because Conor is longer than Aldo, bigger than Aldo, and has a stupid amount of power in his left hand. Aldo can back away while a tiny guy like Frankie, with his 2 inch of reach, throws combos at air in front of him then counter. That's what he always does to guys. He can't do that to someone long like Conor, when Conor reaches to hit him, he'll hit him, and as we've seen, Aldo drops.
> 
> Good performance by Aldo, and a fun fight in general.


I seem to recall Aldo rushing forward and Conor hitting him with a short left counter. No length involved.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Aldo clearly suffering from his KO hangover, but still very solid for Frankie Edgar. One interim belt, at least.
> 
> I still don't believe Conor will ever drop to FW again.


He will, post 202 he'll be back down there. I just hope he decides to diet right at both weight classes after his last disaster though.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> He will, post 202 he'll be back down there. I just hope he decides to diet right at both weight classes after his last disaster though.


I trully hope so. That would be a good thing.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

On paper, this should be over quickly. DC should ragdoll him around like a little girl and finish it, as he does with most, even Johnson to a degree. But, it's MMA, things happen. Definitely an interesting fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hope anderson makes something of the fight, even if he end sup losing


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

DC is a chickenshit, fighting to not lose. Nothing like a champion, maybe the champion of pizza pops. Sad.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rygu said:


> DC is a chickenshit, fighting to not lose. Nothing like a champion, maybe the champion of pizza pops. Sad.


Agreed, anderson is at the worst disadvantage you could have and DC is fighting to ride out a decision.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Oddly enough, I'm actually hoping for an upset. Would be wild to see Anderson get this.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

M.C said:


> Oddly enough, I'm actually hoping for an upset. Would be wild to see Anderson get this.


Me too, this is gross.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Had respect for DC before this fight. Not anymore.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Me too, this is gross.


Lol right?

Well, good try by Anderson. It went about as expected except for there wasn't a finish. Anderson always been super durable, though.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

wow... DC looked awful, Jones vs OSP beat DC vs Silva :laugh: 

And DC was the more tired of the two, Silva fully trained over 5 rounds... that sounds like a really hard fight for DC based on tonights performance.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Figured it would go down like that.

JUST BLEED GODDAMMIT


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

M.C said:


> Lol right?
> 
> Well, good try by Anderson. It went about as expected except for there wasn't a finish. Anderson always been super durable, though.


Yeah man, at least anderson made it interesting at the end for 5 seconds.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

**** off DC, you won the heavyweight GP in strikeforce and are lhw champion, this wasnt a hard fight to take. Anderson just had galbadder surgery and is a mw and is old and on 2 days notice, no excuse DC you get no applause ever.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Hopefully DC's future opponents watched this fight, and learn that hitting him in the body works better than hitting him in the head.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

Bet DC is happy the USADA kept JJ out of action. There's no way in hell DC would have taken JJ if he fought like that against him.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Rygu said:


> Had respect for DC before this fight. Not anymore.


Why? He's fighting a completely different fighter with a completely different style on 2 days notice, who is known for knocking people and being unpredictable, and so he used his wrestling to dominate him and control him. 

He stood almost the whole time with Gus, a much bigger guy than Anderson who is a great striker. It's not as if DC always avoids striking. His strategy made perfect sense here.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

This should have been 5 rounds... DC was getting pretty tired it seemed, Silva would have had a legit shot in rounds 4 & 5. I knew DC was going to fight this way and it sucks.


----------



## Nogs Noggin 34 (Jun 27, 2016)

DC was awful.

200 stinks.

Sorry for my opinion.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

People are being too hard on DC.

Anderson is a completely different ball game about threats and his defense while on the bottom is awesome as we have seen several times.

Fight went the way it was supposed to go for a very last replacement fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hunt vs Lesnar will redeem that last fight one hopes.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

C'mon Mark.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Brock gets points for Enter Sandman. Now I want him to win.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Brock Lesnar is entering UFC 200 cage now. What difference makes it now Hewani leaking this info? ZERO!!!! raise01:


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Brock is so scared of getting punched.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

So it's 1-1 right now. Not much happened in the 2nd but Hunt was pushing the pace and was landing a few shots. See how this third goes.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow.... UFC 200 guys...


----------



## Nogs Noggin 34 (Jun 27, 2016)

This is an awful card


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

This main card sucks bad


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Dang, props to Brock. Such a long time away, like 4-5 years or whatever, comes in and beats a top guy like Hunt. Damn Impressive, I sure hope he stays around.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Cormier took way more chances than Lesnar. lol


----------



## Nogs Noggin 34 (Jun 27, 2016)

Give me conor nate and ill retire from mma watching.

Awful


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey, stop shitting on Brock, he's a great Canadain :thumb02:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Glad I didn't pay for this PPV.


----------



## Nogs Noggin 34 (Jun 27, 2016)

209

Nate Diaz

Bring Nick back. UFC obviouzly needs them. So few real fighters left.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Zzzzzz... Can hardly stay awake for the main event now after these last couple fights.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow... HW huh? 

Ill give Brock his props, he actually seemed to have added a few things to his game... that floatly footwork being the main thing. 

Seemed nicer too, "humble Brock" is better than "motivated BJ Penn"


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Nogs Noggin 34 said:


> 209
> 
> Nate Diaz
> 
> Bring Nick back. UFC obviouzly needs them. So few real fighters left.


I agree, Nick would never fight so ******* boring. He'd rather not fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey dana you greedy fat bald prick, still glad you nixed conors fight on this card because you're a tightwad?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

People are hating on wrestlers lately, it's strange. I mean Brock was pounding his face when he got into good position, he didn't engage in any striking exchanges which was smart against a guy like Hunt, he's been out for 5 years, I mean come on.

Or DC, guy takes a new opponent with a completely different fighting style on 2 days notice, a guy who is known for doing strikes out of nowhere and pulling off weird stuff, and he takes him down and controls/dominates him smartly. Yet, he's getting all kinds of crap thrown his way.

I thought both Brock and DC fought smart given their situations, given that their fights were different (one on 2 days notice, one hasn't fought in 5 years), and I thought they both did really well.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I hope none of you spent money on this.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

M.C said:


> People are hating on wrestlers lately, it's strange. I mean Brock was pounding his face when he got into good position, he didn't engage in any striking exchanges which was smart against a guy like Hunt, he's been out for 5 years, I mean come on.
> 
> Or DC, guy takes a new opponent with a completely different fighting style on 2 days notice, a guy who is known for doing strikes out of nowhere and pulling off weird stuff, and he takes him down and controls/dominates him smartly. Yet, he's getting all kinds of crap thrown his way.
> 
> I thought both Brock and DC fought smart given their situations, given that their fights were different (one on 2 days notice, one hasn't fought in 5 years), and I thought they both did really well.


To be fair, I've always hated on wrestlers.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Such a normal outcome, Brock beating Hunt and of course it wasn't that exciting. Guy was out forever.

But the key point not being discussed yet is Hunt blatantly grabbing the fence so many times while Lesnar was still fresh.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

M.C said:


> People are hating on wrestlers lately, it's strange. I mean Brock was pounding his face when he got into good position, he didn't engage in any striking exchanges which was smart against a guy like Hunt, he's been out for 5 years, I mean come on.
> 
> Or DC, guy takes a new opponent with a completely different fighting style on 2 days notice, a guy who is known for doing strikes out of nowhere and pulling off weird stuff, and he takes him down and controls/dominates him smartly. Yet, he's getting all kinds of crap thrown his way.
> 
> I thought both Brock and DC fought smart given their situations, given that their fights were different (one on 2 days notice, one hasn't fought in 5 years), and I thought they both did really well.


No one is really ragging on brock, hes been away for 5 years and hunt is lethal and brocks never been a great striker. Even still he managed to hit hunt with some decent shots ont he ground.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

What a great card!

Good for brock, thought I'd be annoyed he beat Hunt, but gotta respect his journey to redemption.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hunt looked really out of shape from the first round and he was completely hesistant and meh with his striking in round 2.


----------



## Nogs Noggin 34 (Jun 27, 2016)

Oh I did. Unlike many here who act all high and mighty like anything ufc is awesome.

Spade a spade. Card sucked. Especially considering the names. 

Hey sometimes things dont work out. I understand that. Doesnt mean it wasnt awful.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Such a normal outcome, Brock beating Hunt and of course it wasn't that exciting. Guy was out forever.
> 
> But the key point not being discussed yet is Hunt blatantly grabbing the fence so many times while Lesnar was still fresh.


Yeah I noticed that too. Like 3 times. I don't think it would have made that much of a difference overall just cause Brock got him down like 5 seconds later, but yeah, that was nonsense. One time, okay, it's a fight you get distracted, but 3? You're grabbing it on purpose.


----------



## Nogs Noggin 34 (Jun 27, 2016)

Tate has the worst walk out in ufc. Hands down.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks tate, i wanted to root for you but you come out to the worst katy perry song imaginable.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

All Main Event banter here pleazee...

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/239905-ufc-200-main-event-discussion.html


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I sure hope Brock sticks around. Guy is a monster and I love watching him fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

M.C said:


> I sure hope Brock sticks around. Guy is a monster and I love watching him fight.


Well he's meant to be doing wwe summerslam soon so idk


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Aldo clearly suffering from his KO hangover, but still very solid for Frankie Edgar. One interim belt, at least.
> 
> I still don't believe Conor will ever drop to FW again.


*Soon*


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> *Soon*


This is one of those times I wish I am wrong, but I still don't believe Conor will make that cut again. We'll see.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice pic @Joabbuac... you don't often see a pic with both fighters out of focus.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

With that yellow octagon, I squinted my eyes...and could've sworn I was watching Cage Rage!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Woodenhead said:


> Cormier took way more chances than Lesnar. lol


Hunt hits a lot harder than Silva.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Props to Brock. He took some hard shorts, but did his thing. Serious rust, but it looks like he's on the right road. Hope he continues forward.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Nogs Noggin 34 said:


> Tate has the worst walk out in ufc. Hands down.


I like Tate's walkout.

Its even better when Manny Pacquiao walks out to the same song.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Trix said:


> I like Tate's walkout.
> 
> Its even better when Manny Pacquiao walks out to the same song.


Not a great song to walk out to when you are about to face the "Lioness"


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Meh, pretty average event.

That yellow canvas has to go.

Highlight of the night was watching Browne get wrecked.

Glad Lesnar won too, surprised so many doubted he could do it.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

My highlight is Nunes... and the fight pass prelims, which were better than the main card.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

My fast-forward finger aches.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

That event was like a typically anti climactic New Years Eve. Or when you've been trying to get a girls pants off for about three hours and then when you do, you had been too over excited.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Crap event. The Fight pass prelims were more entertaining. Brock vs Hunt was boring and pointless. You just stalled the division by having a guy come win a fight thats going right back to Summerslam in two months beat a guy who had a win streak going. DC vs Silva was pretty much the same thing. Fun fight on paper but DC just wanted to wrestle **** Silva for the most part. Aldo vs Edgar was great. I have always hated Cain so thanks for the showcase fight for him UFC ( sarcasm). Im sure he will hurt himself again soon anwywa. Tate has taken punches from Mcmann ( that broke her orbital), Zingano, Holm, and Ronda and gets her nose broken and destroyed before getting her footing by a ****. I mean think about it. There are already enough people that dont like Womens MMA and think its strange for women to look and act like men.....now you have a Lesbian, that looks like a man as your champion, that also every time there is an interview or a promo her girlfriend is there and has something to say. Whoopie, now get off my tv. Aldo vs Edgar was the only good fight on the card. 

The Fight pass Prelims were great and DIllishaw ( who I cant stand) vs Assuncao was a great fight as well. Cat getting mauled was not what I was expecting. Lauzon is the man and Im happy for him. The Prelims were way better fights to me. Im glad I watched that fight at a buddies house and didnt pay for it.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Ordered the card with the wife last night. It was ok but thier were some huge letdowns.
1. DC fought like a straight BITCH. 
2. Aldo looked really sharp
3. Cain looked great again.
4. Brock looked good
5. Nunes just wrecked Tate.


I was left with a disappointing feeling after though. It was great to see Silva almost finish DC in the 3rd.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

No one would be trashingbthis event if it wasn't hyped as fvck. 188, 197, 200... what difference does a number makes?

If it wasn't sold as the even of the events I bet people would be praising it instead of trashing it.

Well, that happens to fighters too. Look at poor Sage. Very green in experience and people made to believe he'll be the next world beater and when he performs averagelly, he sucks.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> No one would be trashingbthis event if it wasn't hyped as fvck. 188, 197, 200... what difference does a number makes?
> 
> If it wasn't sold as the even of the events I bet people would be praising it instead of trashing it.
> 
> Well, that happens to fighters too. Look at poor Sage. Very green in experience and people made to believe he'll be the next world beater and when he performs averagely, he sucks.


I'm surprised there hasn't been more talk about how bad Hendricks and Sage both looked. Sage shouldn't come near a top 15 guy for about 3 fights. He is as over rated as PVZ. It's funny how much good looks will do for a person.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

TheNinja said:


> I'm surprised there hasn't been more talk about how bad Hendricks and Sage both looked. Sage shouldn't come near a top 15 guy for about 3 fights. He is as over rated as PVZ. *It's funny how much good looks will do for a person.*


Good for short term, not long term, though.
Keeping Sage fighting more than lower ranked guys is a good way to shoot down his career rather prematurely.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> I'm surprised there hasn't been more talk about how bad Hendricks and Sage both looked. Sage shouldn't come near a top 15 guy for about 3 fights. He is as over rated as PVZ. It's funny how much good looks will do for a person.


Showed some guts in getting out of some of those submission attempts, thats what i wanted to see. remember he is a really young prospect, he has a lot to learn... potential is still there.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I thought Sage looked good. Much improved on the ground although his striking might have suffered a little. Enrique Marin is underrated and a decent prospect.

Sage deserves to get paid, does a great job with his self promotion on twitter. If twitter followers are any indication of PPV draw power Sage has more draw power than Mousasi who has been in the sport far longer and is paid more. Sage is a good example of how other fighters should promote themselves.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

Enjoyed the last seconds of Silva trying to do something to finish DC, but man did he look slow. I guess he really is a bad motherf*cker for stepping up like that, pudgy, post surgery. I also thought DC fought like a b*tch at the beginning, but then remembered it must've been a nightmare stressful lead-up for him and I guess he just wanted to play it safe. 

Really enjoyed seeing Aldo in good form, beating a Frankie who probably was 'in the best shape of his life'. Feel for Frankie, I really like him, especially after those 2 championship bouts vs Maynard, but I really want to see Aldo vs Conor 2 so I'm glad with how it went.
Was impressed with how he seemed to ragdoll Frankie around when defending takedowns.

The rest of the main card was a letdown for sure, but at the same time not one of the worst cards if memory serves me right. As Sportsman said, if this was promoted as any other card, there probably wouldn't be so many complaints.

Gonna go watch the prelims now :thumb02:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Wondering when Joanna Jedrzejczyk name will go on to the dirty eye pokers list.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Total snoozefest top to bottom with the exception of a couple of fights.

Roll on 202.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Wondering when Joanna Jedrzejczyk name will go on to the dirty eye pokers list.


It just did. Thanks.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Just noticed i put this in the wrong thread... all blending together.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Killz said:


> Total snoozefest top to bottom with the exception of a couple of fights.
> 
> Roll on 202.


Told em they should have had Lauzon/Sanchez open the PPV and put Aldo/Edgar on the prelims.

Tate/Nunes
Lesnar/Hunt
Cormier/Silva
Cain/Browne
Sanchez/Lauzon

Aldo/Edgar
Pena/Zingano
Mousasi/Santos
Dillashaw/Assuncao

Hendricks/Gastelum
Northcutt/Martin
Gomi/Miller


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I actually enjoyed every fight on UFC 200.

They needed more young and hungry fighters. Half of the names that fought at UFC 200 will probably be retired within 5 years. 

Biggest UFC card in history -- good opportunity to give some youngbloods exposure.


----------



## Nogs Noggin 34 (Jun 27, 2016)

5 years? More like 1-2 years.

Tons of names will be retiring next couple years. So many guys in their 40s or very cloae to 40 still holding on. 

So few names below 27 coming up and making a splash.

A guy like Rory was that next guy and the future. Trained for MMA from a young age. All of a sudden he has lost a few in a row and may be off to Bellator. 

Old names carry the UFC outside of Conor.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Nogs Noggin 34 said:


> 5 years? More like 1-2 years.
> 
> Tons of names will be retiring next couple years. So many guys in their 40s or very cloae to 40 still holding on.
> 
> ...


I like to wreck people when they diss the UFC. It's a hobby of mine. So consider yourself wrecked (I'm too hipster to say rekt).

Flyweight
Demetrious Johnson - 29
Joseph Benavidez - 31
Henry Cejudo - 29
Jussier Formiga - 31
Kyoji Horiguchi - 25
Ian McCall - 32
Zach Makovsky - 33
Wilson Reis - 31
Ali Bagautinov - 31
John Moraga - 32
Dustin Ortiz - 27
Justin Scoggins - 24
Louis Smolka - 24
Matheus Nicolau - 33
Ray Borg - 22
Sergio Pettis - 22
*Average - 28.5*

Bantamweight
Dominuck Cruz - 31
TJ Dillashaw - 30
Urijah Faber - 37
Raphael Assuncao - 33
Bryan Caraway - 31
Michael McDonald - 25
Aljamain Sterling - 26
Cody Garbrandt - 25
John Lineker - 26
John Dodson - 31
Thomas Almeida - 24
Takeya Mizugaki - 32
Johnny Eduardo - 37
Frankie Saenz - 35
Jimmie Rivera - 27
Eddie Wineland - 32
*Average - 30*

Featherweight
Conor McGregor - 27
Jose Aldo - 29
Frankie Edgar - 34
Max Holloway - 24
Chad Mendes - 31
Ricardo Lamas - 34
Cub Swanson - 32
Charles Oliveira - 26
Jeremy Stephens - 30
Dennis Bermudez - 29
Brian Ortega - 25
Hacran Dias - 32
Darren Elkins - 32
Yair Rodriguez - 23
Tatsuya Kawajiri - 38
Mirsad Bektic - 25
*Average - 29.5*

Lightweight
Eddie Alvarez - 32
Khabib Nurmagomedov - 27
Rafael dos Anjos - 31
Tony Ferguson - 32
Nate Diaz - 31
Donald Cerrone - 33
Edson Barboza - 30
Anthony Pettis - 29
Dustin Poirier - 27
Michael Chiesa - 28
Michael Johnson - 30
Beneil Dariush - 27
Will Brooks - 29
Al Iaquinta - 29
Rashid Magomedov - 32
Evan Dunham - 34
*Average - 30*

Welterweight
Robbie Lawler - 34
Stephen Thompson - 33
Rory MacDonald - 26
Demian Maia - 38
Tyron Woodley - 34
Carlos Condit - 32
Kelvin Gastelum - 24
Neil Magny - 28
Johny Hendricks - 32
Matt Brown - 35
Rick Story - 31
Dong Hyun Kim - 34
Gunnar Nelson - 27
Tarec Saffiedine - 29
Donald Cerrone Again - 33
Thiago Alves - 32
*Average - 31*

Middleweight
Michael Bisping - 37
Luke Rockhold - 31
Chris Weidman - 32
Jacare Souza - 36
Vitor Belfort - 39
Anderson Silva - 41
Robert Whittaker - 25
Gegard Mousasi - 30
Lyoto Machida - 38
Uriah Hall - 31
Derek Brunson - 32
Tim Kennedy - 36
Thales Leites - 34
Dan Henderson - 45
Rafael Natal - 33
Thiago Santos - 32
*Average - 34.5*

Light Heavyweight
Daniel Cormier - 37
Jon Jones - 28
Anthony Johnson - 32
Glover Teixeira - 36
Alexander Gustafsson - 29
Ryan Bader - 33
Ovince Saint Preux - 33
Shogun Rua - 34
Rashad Evans - 36
Jimi Manuwa - 36
Little Nog - 40
Nikita Krylov - 24
Corey Anderson - 26
Ilir Latifi - 32
Pat Cummins - 35
Gian Villante - 30
*Average - 32.5*

Heavyweight
Stipe Miocic - 33
Fabricio Werdum - 38
Cain Velasquez - 33
Alistair Overeem - 36
Junior dos Santos - 32
Ben Rothwell - 34
Andrei Arlovski - 37
Travis Browne - 33
Brock Lesnar - 38
Mark Hunt - 42
Josh Barnett - 38
Derrick Lewis - 31
Roy Nelson - 40
Frank Mir - 37
Stefan Struve - 28
Ruslan Magomedov - 29
*Average - 35*

Woman's Strawweight
Joanna Jedrzejczyk - 28
Claudio Gadelha - 27
Carla Esparza - 28
Rose Namajunas - 24
Tecia Torres - 26
Karolina Kowalkiewicz - 30
Jessica Andrade - 24
Joanne Calderwood - 29
Maryna Moroz - 24
Valerie Letourneau - 33
Paige VanZant - 22
Michelle Waterson - 30
Jessica Penne - 33
Randa Markos - 30
Jessica Aguilar - 34
Juliana Lima - 34
*Average - 28.5*

Woman's Bantamweight
Amanda Nunes - 28
Miesha Tate - 29
Holly Holm - 34
Ronda Rousey - 29
Julliana Pena - 26
Cat Zingano - 34
Sara McMann - 35
Valentina Shevchenko - 28
Liz Carmouche - 32
Raquel Pennington - 27
Jessica Eye - 29
Bethe Correia - 33
Germaine de Randamie - 32
Lauren Murphy - 32
Marion Reneau - 39
Ashlee Evans Smith - 29
*Average - 31*

Total Average - 31

Ergo, the overall age is pretty damn small considering 31 is essentially the prime age for a fighter. In 1-2 years like you said everyone will be retiring in, the average age will be closer to 27 considering the big gap for guys like Hunt, Anderson, Little Nog, Hendo etc. from their peers.


----------

